# Baby flies! (but has bright green poop)--feed?



## poco (Mar 20, 2005)

Mommy and Checkers' baby, Baby, flew last week and has done so ever since! Thanks all for the replies.
Here is a picture of Baby on return of his first flight: straight to the water, and right in!  

I've been reading some posts about bright green poop - at least Baby has this once a day (starvation?)  . These are feral balcony pigeons - but, we feel like we should supplement their food with a bird seed mix. In the winter we did this a few times a week, but all three of them are so active now - and there is so little food in the city. 

Is it harmful to give them seed and clean water once a day? We want to make sure they are also still self-sufficient...  

Thank you everyone,
Poco


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It would be nice if those ferals had a reliable source of food, but you must consider first if it is wise. Food on the balcony will inevitably attract more pigeons, the neighbors might complain and you don't know what measures they will take to "get rid" of the pigeons.
Another thing is, if you ever had to move then they would have to start to look on their own for food and it will be hard after having it served for a period of time especially for the little ones.

A few times a week, I think is better to keep things in check.

Reti


----------



## poco (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you for the response. Mommy is keeping all others away, he is VERY territorial. However, we are worried about dependance. 
Thanks again,
Poco


----------

